# Need Help from Fountain Valley, CA



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I usually answer that question by looking in the community municipal code. The Fountain Valley code seems to refer me to the Orange county code. There a search for bees, beekeeping and chickens bring up nothing. Call the Fountain Valley code enforcement and ask them. I have always used the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy when it refers to beekeeping legality and it has served me well. 
Don't paint your hives white, that screams "BEEHIVE". Don't tell the neighbors unless you know them very well. Hide and disguise the hives. Keep them surrounded by tall fences and hedges. If your swarm goes into a strangers yard just let it be or casually tell them you saw it flying in and that " your brother in La Brea would like it, can I catch it for him?".


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I have always used the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy when it refers to beekeeping legality and it has served me well. 

Really good advice. If you have done a thorough search of both city and county zoning regulations and ordinances and found nothing prohibiting or limiting the number of beehives or their required setback from property lines, go for it and keep quiet.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like good advice. Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with the bees.


----------



## duari91 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you all again for the advice.

My backyard is hidden from peeping eyes. The fence I have is about 8 feet. The only issue is that, because I am renting, I live in close proximity to other neighbors. The only fear would be that they would somehow know I have the bees, and report me for it. I am a newbie so I have no idea how bees act around a hive (and whether or not someone would be able to track them coming in/out of my backyard)

Though I have a plan to try and allow them to "blend in"

Thanks again


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Bees entering and leaving the hive have a very steep angle of flight. They are generally way above your head by the time they are 10' or so from the hive. Activity is noticeable within 5' of the hive. If your neighbors spend a lot of time on an outdoor deck, they may notice a slight increase in bee activity. Since they forage over a 3 mile radius area, they are not likely to stay close enough to be nuisance. If you can, put the back of the hive about 3 feet off the fence. That will force the bees to climb and decend in your yard.

BTW, Bees in flight are really hard to see.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

JWPalmer said:


> ...
> BTW, Bees in flight are really hard to see.


If there is a particular concentration of pollen/nectar the flight path becomes more visible. I remember one year being out on our deck and noticing this "path" of bees. It appeared most of the bees were following the same flight route out and back - was very interesting. I can't recall seeing it happen again after that, so even that is unusual (I guess).


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

odfrank said:


> The Fountain Valley code seems to refer me to the Orange county code. There a search for bees, beekeeping and chickens bring up nothing. Call the Fountain Valley code enforcement and ask them.


If you search for "apiary", there are hits in the Orange County Code. For instance, see this document: 
http://cams.ocgov.com/Web_Publisher/Agenda11_10_2015_files/images/26-10202015_9847073.PDF

What is not obvious to me, at least, is what _scale_ that refers to. In terms of County Code, does 'one' hive constitute an apiary? Two hives? 

_Duari91_, if you _really_ want to know the legal situation, I agree, contact the Code Enforcement people and get a ruling. Alternatively, the OC Beekeepers Association most likely is worth contacting:
http://www.ocbeekeepers.org/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, duari91

Don't even tell your neighbors even when you know them well. Build a small shed to hide them in. Because a person
allergic to bees sting will come after you even though those are not your bees. All the bees within a 3 miles radius are yours just because they saw your bee hive in the backyard. Bees and neighbor in close proximity will never mix. This season during the early summer time a new neighbor just moved in complaint to me that my bees close to the wooden fence had stung him on the forehead when he was bouncing the basket ball in his side of the fence. On purpose he had built a concrete walkway that wasn't there before he moved in next to the wooden fence where my bee hives are at. They already saw my hives there before they bought the house. Then made up story about them being stung by my bees. He also claimed it stung his little friend on a summer party in their backyard. So when he asked me to move my hives afterward I have to comply. No question asked!

First year beekeeping is hard to control swarming because you don't have any drawn comb ready for the rapid Spring hive expansion. This season I've prepared 60 drawn comb and honey frames devoted to one hive's Spring expansion. Also with swarm prevention method put in just in case. I'm not sure but without the county bee codes, don't we all have to follow the Federal bee law, whatever that is? Most will say 50' away from the fence line where people often walk. It is better to know your bee codes first before pursuing this hobby. Because in Orange County there are the AHB too. You tube vids will give you an idea of the AHB genetics on a hive check. Better be safe!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

